# La Pavoni Europiccola pressure gauge conversion



## hiphopopotamus (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi all - am thinking about adding a pressure gauge to my Europiccola millenium in the near future, but a little confused by the different nuts for different models etc.

Am I right in thinking that for the millenium model, I would just need this nut:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pavoni-Europiccola-Pressure-Gauge-Nut-S-STEEL-3120104-EURO-/263180996703

And a gauge like this:

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/la-pavoni-chrome-boiler-pressure--gauge-5921-p.asp

And I'd be good to go?

Thanks!


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

There's a kit you can buy: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/la-Pavoni-Europiccola-pressure-gauge-kit/253214377997


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply - unfortunately it's kits like that that are confusing me (plus the kit together looks to be more expensive than buying the two things separately!).

As an example, in the description for that kit:

"Instructions when fitting , please do not use ptfe wrap tape but only a liberal amount of high temperature thread lock or plumbers thread lock liquid."

1) do i need to use thread lock or can I do without?

2) "only a liberal amount"... I mean I do enjoy paradoxes but in this instance it pains me

"The above kit will only fit the smaller Europiccola models that are sold without the bigger model lever pressure gauges."

Am I right in thinking that they mean this will only fit Europiccola models and not the Professional/any other model?

Following on from that, I have also heard that there are differences between the millenium and pre-millenium, with each requiring a different nut. Is the nut in this kit the millenium one?


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

My brother bought a kit from Ferrari of Wales, thinking it would fit his pre-millennium Europicolla. Unfortunately what is required for the older machines is a larger diameter thread than supplied (I think the kit would fit the post-millennium model, I'll check later. The Professionale has a different thread again, iirc). My brother is holding out hope to get the right size adapter. The gauge which he received does not have a BSP (plumbing) thread. It looks to me to be a metric thread: again I'll check when I can. The "adapter" is actually an extension in order that the gauge won't block the steam knob.

Your agony at the salesman's misuse of language may condemn you to pay more elsewhere in various circumstances so that a middle-man can explain in language that suits you better (e.g. Brexit, & look at what's happened there). If my explanation isn't good enough my English wife will translate for you. I'll write the invoice.

He is telling you merely to liberally apply compound and not to foul compound with tape. This is being helpful. Just because he hasn't had a grammar school education doesn't mean he doesn't know his beans.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

For what's worth, this video explains all the differences:


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Oct 25, 2013)

bluebeardmcf said:


> My brother bought a kit from Ferrari of Wales, thinking it would fit his pre-millennium Europicolla. Unfortunately what is required for the older machines is a larger diameter thread than supplied (I think the kit would fit the post-millennium model, I'll check later. The Professionale has a different thread again, iirc). My brother is holding out hope to get the right size adapter. The gauge which he received does not have a BSP (plumbing) thread. It looks to me to be a metric thread: again I'll check when I can. The "adapter" is actually an extension in order that the gauge won't block the steam knob.


Thanks for checking!



bluebeardmcf said:


> Your agony at the salesman's misuse of language may condemn you to pay more elsewhere in various circumstances so that a middle-man can explain in language that suits you better (e.g. Brexit, & look at what's happened there). If my explanation isn't good enough my English wife will translate for you. I'll write the invoice.
> 
> He is telling you merely to liberally apply compound and not to foul compound with tape. This is being helpful. Just because he hasn't had a grammar school education doesn't mean he doesn't know his beans.


Lol - see, I would have (and actually still do) read this differently - I think "only" is the operative word, with "liberal" being a mistranslation in this instance. Hence why the recommendation is to not to use plumbers tape - too much tape (or thread lock) and the adapter won't fit. I am sure they do know their beans though, and I am not judging their level of education... I would just rather my own beans not explode all over my kitchen...

... and in fact that suspicion has just been confirmed - I just went back to the ebay store and they have substituted "liberal" with "minimal". So that clears that up.


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Oct 25, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> For what's worth, this video explains all the differences:


Brilliant video, hadn't seen this before, thanks!


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

hiphopopotamus said:


> Thanks for checking!
> 
> Lol - see, I would have (and actually still do) read this differently - I think "only" is the operative word, with "liberal" being a mistranslation in this instance. Hence why the recommendation is to not to use plumbers tape - too much tape (or thread lock) and the adapter won't fit. I am sure they do know their beans though, and I am not judging their level of education... I would just rather my own beans not explode all over my kitchen...
> 
> ... and in fact that suspicion has just been confirmed - I just went back to the ebay store and they have substituted "liberal" with "minimal". So that clears that up.


Ha ha, perhaps they read this forum too


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

The Ferrari thread is about 9mm. My two year old Europicolla is about 11mm.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

bluebeardmcf said:


> The Ferrari thread is about 9mm. My two year old Europicolla is about 11mm.


9.62 external.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Update on Ferrari. The adaptor my brother bought (about 2 years ago) was part of a faulty batch made by a friend. The guy is really pleasant and helpful and knows a lot more than me about these and other machines (that's not difficult to better, but he really knows his stuff). We compared a few different adaptors he has, and if you check what size yours takes I'm sure he will match up for you.


----------

